
What advice would you give to your younger self to build a successful career - andher
Might be a cliched question but I saw there&#x27;s been discussion of career do overs today, and I&#x27;m very curious about the missed chances, epiphanies and realizations that experienced people have had over their careers. Do you consider yourself successful now? Knowing what you know now, what advice would you give to the younger you, who&#x27;s just a couple of years into the workforce?
======
znpy
Fucking get your degree in three fucking years and just forget about it.

